# Laurel and Dewey's new summer cuts



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I finally got the nerve to get Laurel and Dewey's haircut. Laurel's because of her awful haircut to begin with, and Dewey because of coat change and matting. It will be so much easier, but I'll probably let them grow out again! I love the long hair on a Malt, plus I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. 

Laurel









Dewey


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They look so sweet :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love it! I am thinking of doing the same for Sassy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

They both look great Deb. I especially like Laurel's picture. Such a lady!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

They are heart melting:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE it Deborah! I just trimmed up my 2 and am going to give the 2nd bath now---Lisi, who has not been bathed for a couple of weeks due to her stitches which she got out at the end of last week. She is gray!
I think summer cuts are terrific! It makes them look so young again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They look great!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, they both look great!! Just think of how much easier it will be for you and them. They both have great topknots.....beautiful. I know what your saying about the hair long, I do love it best that way too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They both look adorable!
I love the ears and moustache in the "bobbed" style - so cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They look adorable. I love the long hair, but I'm feeling discouraged with keeping up MiMi. Ray's short cut is so easy and he looks just like the puppy I got almost five years ago.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Dewey and Laurel really look great Deb. I too love the "look" of long hair on Chrissy but as you well know, longer hair is so much harder to keep up with.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

They look SO cute!!! :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They look so adorable! I love it!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They both look darling! I love that you kept their faces a little longer and the top knots : )


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Great cuts! They both look amazing. Did you do it yourself or do you have groomer? Whoever did it is very talented. Your babies are beautiful. :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, they are so adorable, Deb! I just want to squeeze them....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

They look adorable. It seems like everyone is getting haircuts this week.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Great cuts! They both look amazing. Did you do it yourself or do you have groomer? Whoever did it is very talented. Your babies are beautiful. :wub:


Oh Deb- seems we are thinking same things today...:HistericalSmiley: I also wondered if Deborah cut them since she has a new grooming table.

Deborah!! They REALLY look terrific!! :good post - perfect: Mine have same cuts but no TK.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

They both look amazing! How darling... More pictures please 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They look darling in their summer cuts! I bet they are all frisky and running around like ca-raaazy! I love it when you know they feel good.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Great cuts! They both look amazing. Did you do it yourself or do you have groomer? Whoever did it is very talented. Your babies are beautiful. :wub:


No I didn't cut them.I have had the same groomer for my past dogs. I like her, and I feel comfortable taking my dogs there. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They look sooo cute!! I love how it defines their face. Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They look great! I'm getting Riley a summer cut next week. Not sure why they chopped him at the vet when he got neutered!?!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Love them:wub:, you cant beat a summer cut:thumbsup: So much easier to take care of and they always look neat, well, almost always.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They look great. Way easier to take care of. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - they look fabulous!! Love that look and SOOOO much easier to take care of. Cuts down the daily grooming a lot.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Deb....I'm in love!!! They look great!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I think they look so cute. I'm partial to the shorter hair. Makes them look so much younger. Wish there was a puppy cut that would do that for me.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

so adrable.grates job


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love their new cuts :wub: :wub: they both look fresh and frisky


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, they both look adorable.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Oh Deb they look sooo cute. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I love their new cuts. They look adorable.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think the summer cuts look perfect for them :heart: Dewey looks so sweet and innocent- hahaha! Laurel's bob is the perfect length  love them!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love their haircuts! It's got to be so much easier. I think Dewey needs a manlier bow though. Marj needs to make some out of leather and put spikes on them or something.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I love their haircuts! It's got to be so much easier. I think Dewey needs a manlier bow though. Marj needs to make some out of leather and put spikes on them or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He still bites and chews, maybe a shark or a crocodile! LOL I just replaced my kitchen set that had rush seats, because he keeps chewing on them! A new table and 6 chairs cost way more than he did! Now I found him chewing on those little round wooden things that cover where the screws go! :blink::blink: My hubby says he's going back to Alabama!! NEVER!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I think the summer cuts look perfect for them :heart: Dewey looks so sweet and innocent- hahaha! Laurel's bob is the perfect length  love them!


Yes. Dewey looks sweet and innocent! NOT!!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Love both the cuts! So adorable.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> He still bites and chews, maybe a shark or a crocodile! LOL I just replaced my kitchen set that had rush seats, because he keeps chewing on them! A new table and 6 chairs cost way more than he did! Now I found him chewing on those little round wooden things that cover where the screws go! :blink::blink: My hubby says he's going back to Alabama!! NEVER!!!


Maybe he needs a bow with a beaver on it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Maybe he needs a bow with a beaver on it.


Hey!!! There's an idea!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> He still bites and chews, maybe a shark or a crocodile! LOL I just replaced my kitchen set that had rush seats, because he keeps chewing on them! A new table and 6 chairs cost way more than he did! Now I found him chewing on those little round wooden things that cover where the screws go! :blink::blink: My hubby says he's going back to Alabama!! NEVER!!!


There is a nice summer home in the Berkshires where he would be welcomed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> There is a nice summer home in the Berkshires where he would be welcomed.


Be careful what you wish for! He is ornery!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Be careful what you wish for! He is ornery!!!!!


Luck is never ornery. But he does suffer from OCD - he is the Seldon Cooper (except that Luck is empathic) of maltese - so they might be an interesting pair together. Wonder which would more influence the other?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Luck is never ornery. But he does suffer from OCD - he is the Seldon Cooper (except that Luck is empathic) of maltese - so they might be an interesting pair together. Wonder which would more influence the other?


I would hope that Dewey would follow Lucky's example, but I doubt it! He has three others here, and he follows no one BUT DEWEY!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so adorable.:wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

They look great! Sweet babies.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Your babies always look so perfect! They both look picture perfect..."Mr Photographer, Laurel and Dewey are ready for our close up!"


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

aww they are just the cutest!! I wish I could put a bow on Oakley..


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They look awesome! Great job!!!! Love it


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the cuts!!


----------

